
Private Internet Access Servers Raided, Cancelation of All Russian Servers - jswny
https://sg-mktg.com/MTQ2ODI4NjEyNnxGUjlheFppYkNkZl9BcXRSZDNrVmZralVkdGQ3RXdKeXlfRVYzN285RXhjOFF4bUlEZXlycXFnWjNua2V5TUxkVDdILTJqczZTYk5mM0tXRk9hSi1qN284dTBBN0tLbFpqZTh0eWtuM3U5Ul9rSFQ5eGs3ZDczVWlVMTVscXk2akhUOHp6RE5WTEFzU0hPWng1Y0c5QnpiT3JUWlI4NENuQVg2R0c2Znl3LVRGcmtLRi0yVTdKdkVZdkJEZUxlYjByakplQ0pWaUhra0taLXpnMGxlZWZLUjNwUFFYbEhTTXR4S1dGYS1GN0tyNjk1ZWpEbVFfOGdkQVdOcVhxdU02VHN4cXy7KEPGtf0O6YBM7okqpbhk2PCbKVoUjLaUGPpd0BvZCg==
======
AlexandrP
> Luckily, since we do not log any traffic or session data, period, no data
> has been compromised. Our users are, and will always be, private and secure.

How is it even possible? They're subject essentialy identical data retention
laws. "All telecommunications data in the UK is kept for a minimum of one year
and a maximum of two years" [0]

US' and UK' companies are the latest in the list of VPN companies with whom it
makes sense to deal.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_data_retent...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_data_retention#United_Kingdom)

